# What's up with databases/percona57-server



## frijsdijk (Feb 18, 2019)

Anyone know why databases/percona57-server isn't been updated for almost a year now? I've already contacted the maintainer, but perhaps I've been out of the loop.. is it still supported in FreeBSD?


----------



## xavi (Feb 18, 2019)

frijsdijk said:


> Anyone know why databases/percona57-server isn't been updated for almost a year now?



According to the percona-57-server entry on Freshports, the last update was on 20190112.


----------



## frijsdijk (Feb 18, 2019)

This was not a percona version update though. Current version in the ports is percona57-server-5.7.21.20_3, the release from February 19, 2018.. Percona is currently on 5.7.24-27, released on December 18, 2018.


----------



## xavi (Feb 18, 2019)

frijsdijk said:


> Current version in the ports is percona57-server-5.7.21.20_3, the release from February 19, 2018.. Percona is currently on 5.7.24-27, released on December 18, 2018.



You might want to check out the maintainer's Percona-related blog post here, posted on 9th August 2018. 
This is the probable reason that the port has not been updated, but you'll have to verify that with them first-hand.


----------



## frijsdijk (Feb 18, 2019)

Interesting, thanks.


----------

